# Ty found a wallet



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Ty is always finding things and the latest is a wallet with credit cards and ID, We were at our favorite running/swimming spot and while running with my other 2 he veered off and came out with a wallet. WE checked online address and called and spoke to the brother of the owner and got his cell # . We left a message but apparently he lives in the city where my daughter lives and as she was heading back after visiting for her dad's birthday she has taken it to connect there. This is his second wallet, he has also found hats, gloves, shoes, back packs, a belt, and numerous balls, frisbees and dog toys.

This dog could do search and rescue if he wasn't hampered by me, his owner.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Bravo Ty!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Perhaps Ty could help me get ready for work? I'm always looking for something.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ty saves the day!!! Now he needs to find you a winning Lottery Ticket!


----------

